# Ironmaglabs R-Andro Log - Chez Goes HAM



## CHEZ (Jan 9, 2016)

What's up my brothers! Its time to go HAM (hard as a motherfucker) with Ironmaglabs R-Andro! Thanks to Heavy for allowing me to do this log. 

I will be starting my log at 4 caps per day, 2 in the AM and 2 in the PM.







My goal is to increase the amount of quality, lean muscle I have and to tighten up the flab.

Currently I am at 218lbs and I am unsure of my body fat percentage, but its up there.

I will be using a combination of my makeshift basement gym and my actual gym. I will be doing medium weight with high volume, increasing weight as go.

My diet will be as lean and clean as I can get it, but I still struggle with always eating clean. I hope you guys can keep me honest.

I will be drinking as much water as I can stomach.






The pills are black, which is awesome. Reminds me of epitren.











I am an IML rep, because I love all of their products, so naturally my support supps will all be IML. If this bothers anyone, well that's too bad.






I took my first two caps already and I can feel the epi andro like heartburn feeling, so I know I'm in for something good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll be bothered if no tits are posted


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll be bothered if no tits are posted


Good morning Cap. Here's one for now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

Good choice! And good luck!


----------



## first blood (Jan 14, 2016)

That blue label will work better than the andro. Great fuckin tit!

Sent from my DX758Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry everyone about the lack of updates. Been super busy.

Anyway I have been going steady at 400mgs every day in split doses. So far the biggest tell tale sign in week one has been libido. Crazy increase there.

On the workout front, I have been feeling stronger and I am noticing some slight increases in definition, so that's good.

My appetite is through the roof, so my diet has not been ideal, but I have been trying to keep it even. I screwed up big time a few mornings ago by eating apple jacks in the morning and it caused    a sugar spike that resulted in me getting the shakes. I was so hungry I ate my lunch early, which was a huge container of chili. I suffered the rest of the day for it.





Sauerbraten from last night. Awesome.






Also feeling a bit more aggressive lately. I like that feeling. 





Mmmm roast beef & mooz.


----------

